# Call for work



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Just getting ready to leave for the first job today and I get a call from Metro Sewer asking me if I had time to clean a main line. 
I said yes, but not till later in the day.
I'll call you back he says.

Ten minutes later he calls back and asks if I can do a floor drain,
I said yes, later in the day. He gave me the address and phone number 
of the client and I tell him my price, he says OK, 
get the check made out to him and he will give me half (!).

Half is not what I said sir, I get full payment and if you want to add on more that's fine. He says, But It's My Job! I should get half!

I kindly explain that I won't work for half price and have a nice day.

Do folks really work like this?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Yikes! If I employ a sub I pay them and Bill the customer with my mark up. If I refer a job to someone because I'm too damn busy, it's now their job with no kick back and vice versa. I usually get more jobs on my end, but if I were to enter a kick back agreement it wouldn't be more than 10% depending on frequency.... Certainly not 50%!!!! No way in hell!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

They are hiring another company here, no way they get 1/2.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

If the fellow would have said something like add on 20 dollars for me to the bill,, perhaps I would do that for them if they are such cheap tight asses and have to have something..... 

I have gotten a referral fee for total sewer jobs and water services that
I have thrown to my sewer and drain guys.... maybe 150 bucks on a 3000 --4000 dollar job that they landed through me.... 




but i will see you in the bowels of hell before I give you half


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have several contractors that feed me work for a finders fee, and the fee is based upon job size $$$, works great for all of us..but it aint half...years ago a friend worked for the local utility and as he came across bad boilers he passed my card to the people and if I got the job he got a finders fee and I hired him to help with the job..again worked great for both of us...spreading the wealth around brings in lots of work..$$$ motivates many people to go the extra step to promote your business...


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

You should have asked if he will come do half the work.


----------



## Danny3Xd (Mar 30, 2021)

Pretty cool you had the class to say "Sir" Not sure I would have after a dismissive and assumptive like that.


----------

